# Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion



## Anglerboard-Team (1. Oktober 2007)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


----------



## NorbertF (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Die Wobbler würde ich gerne testen. Das klingt nämlich genau richtig.
Ich mag normal Wobbler nicht besonders, weil die zuviel "Radau" machen und unsere Fische mögen nur unauffällige Köder.
Auch wenn ich nicht gewinne: die teste ich auf jeden Fall!
Gewässer: südlicher Oberrhein und Altrhein, diverse Kiesgruben, eventuell auch Schluchsee.
Ich gehe sogut wie JEDEN Tag angeln, wenn ihr die Dinger wirklich ausgiebig getestet haben wollt sind sie bei mir genau richtig. Wenn möglich bitte keine Schockfarben.
edit: Haha ICH war erster Soulfly


----------



## Sxxlflx (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ERSTER!!!!!!!!!! (verdammt zu früh gefreut :-/)

testgewässer Elbe, diverse Kiesgruben und Teiche in Sachsen...
kann sogar schon einen Erfolg auf nen Biedron Original in himmelblau vorweisen


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Na dann fang ich mal an:

Ich werde die Wobbler bei jedem Wetter bis auf die Knochen testen:m, nicht nur am heimischen Fluss Regen, sondern auch in den Bodden werde ich versuchen die Großhechte damit zu ärgern.
Vllt lässt sich ja auch der ein oder andere Zander damit aus den Bodden locken.
An meinem Fluss werde ich damit gezielt auf Aitel und Schied, sowie auch auf Hecht fischen.
(Vorausgesetzt  ich gewinne die Wobbler )#6


----------



## fantazia (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

hu,
ich würde die wobbler im herbst und frühjahr hauptsächlich auf hecht im grossen eutiner see und dem schwonauer see über seerosenfeldern fischen.dafür scheinen die wobbler wie gemacht zu sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Wenn sie noch bis zum 20.10. eintreffen kommen sie mit nach strahlsund zum boardietreffen.cu


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Bei mir kommen die Wobbler am Rhein und in den holländischen Poldern zum Einsatz.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Als leidenschaftlicher "Wobbler" teste ich gerne mal eine Alternative zum Avatarbild  ...

Einsatz: 
Wann: Immer wenn es geht und es geht irgendwie immer ...

Wo: Isar, Amper:  also in Fließgewässer mit unterschiedlichen Strukturen wie Tiefen und auch von sehr starker Strömung bis hin zu Stillwasserzonen 
... zur ihrer Erholung dürfen die Wobbler natürlich dann auch mal in natürlichen See und in Kiesgruben ...

Auf wen: Zielfisch ist Hecht und Zander, mal sehen ob die eine oder andere Großforelle sich verführen läßt ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Möchte mich um die Wobbler bewerben, war noch nie Testangler wäre aber sehr an den Teilen interessiert, sehen doch etwas anders aus als die normalen die ich so habe. (Rapalla, Illex, Balzer, Salmo)

Einsatzgebiete:

Rhein bei Leverkusen (Strecke zwischen Köln und Düsseldorf)
2 Rheinhäfen 
Mehrere Vereinsseen

Zielfische:
Am Rhein ganz klar Zander und Barsche, wünschenswert Hecht (ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben im Rhein einen zu erwischen)
An den Vereinsseen und Häfen: Barsche und Hecht


----------



## wallek (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

NA dann werd ich mich auch bewerben!!!

Ich fische haupsächlich am Rhein sowie in verschiedenen Kiesgruben!!!


----------



## LocalPower (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Interessantes Konzept und einleuchtende These dazu #6
Ich würd die Wobbler in den Berlin/Potsdamer Havelgewässern und 
angrenzenden Kanälen sobald und sooft wie möglich auf ihre Zander- und Hechttauglichkeit testen wollen. :m


----------



## brandungsteufel (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin,

Einsatzgebiet: Essener Stadthafen, Rhein bei Neuss und DD, Unterbachersee in DD

Zielfisch: Zander, Hecht und was sonst nach Appetit auf diese Wobbler hat.

PS: Wann? Jedes Wochenende und jetzt im Urlaub

Grüsse


----------



## spin-paule (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo Anglerboard-Team,

ich interessiere mich für die Jahres-Aktion "Peter-Biedron-Wobbler".

Ich befische mehrmals wöchentlich im Hohenlohekreis die Flüsse Kocher und
Jagst mit der Spinnrute.

Zielfische sind Hecht, Ü40-Barsch und Forelle, wobei gewässerbedingt stets auch mit großen Döbel zu rechnen ist.

Ich würde mich freuen, Teil dieser Aktion zu sein und bin gerne bereit,
von meinen Erfahrungen mit den Peter-Biedron-Wobblern zu berichten!

Einen schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*



> Wenn sie noch bis zum 20.10 eintreffen


Den Zahn kann ich gleich ziehen )

Die Aktion läuft ja immer einen Monat (jetzt also Oktober).
Das heisst Ende Oktober werden die Gewinner für den Oktpber ausgelost und die Wobbler dann Anfng November verschickt.

Analog gehts dann weiter in den folgenden Monaten.


----------



## Hack (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo  ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Tester und  würde mich freuen, die Wobbler auszuprobieren. 

Ich fahre am 13.10. für 2 Wochen nach Schweden. Ich werde dort mit  meinem Schwiegervater den Hechten und Barschen und eventuell Forellen  nachstellen. Da wir beide leidenschaftliche Angler sind und jeden Tag  von morgens bis abends angeln werden, haben wir genug Gelegenheit die  Wobbler zu beurteilen. Der See an dem wir fischen ist der Navsjön in  Südschweden, ein relativ kleines Gewässer. In 3km Entfernung liegt der  Asnen, den wir aufgrund seiner Größe ebenfalls angeltechnisch erkunden  wollen. Desweiteren planen wir an nahegelegenen Flüsse zu angeln. 

Die bevorzugten Angelmethoden sind zum Einen das Schleppen mit  Elektromotor und zum Anderen das Spinnfischen von Boot und Ufer. 

Es besteht demnach die Möglichkeit, 14 Tage lang, ca. 10h pro Tag an  verschiedenen schwedischen Gewässern mit verschiedenen Angelmethoden  einen Ködertest durchzuführen. 

:m
LG
Simon


----------



## duc996freak (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo

Ich würde die Wobbler in unseren Warendorfer Gewässern  sprich Emssee, Axtbach (3-4m breiter bach) und natürlich , der Ems selber testen wollen. Ich hatte schon einen *Biedron „The Original" *allerdings hängt dieser wobbler nun traurig und ohne jegliche fangmöglichkeit an einem Unterwasserhindernis in der Ems fest, was die fängigkeit angeht kann ich daher auch leider noch nicht viel dazu sagen, da er sich direkt beim zweiten wurf mit dem Hindernis vereinigt hatte.

mfg Markus


----------



## fritte (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Bei mir würden sie auch hauptsächlich auf den Hecht eingestezt werden, mein Gewässer wäre die Ruhr und der Reihn Herne Kanal sowie einige kleinere Seen in der Umgebung.
Bis jetzt habe ich schon einige schöne Hechte dieses Jahr mein eigen nennen dürfen.
Vorallem fände ich es aber mal sehr interessant diese art zu probieren.
Vorallem der Belly Dancer ist sehr interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*



> Ich hatte schon einen Biedron „The Original" allerdings hängt dieser wobbler nun traurig und ohne jegliche fangmöglichkeit an einem Unterwasserhindernis in der Ems fest, was die fängigkeit angeht kann ich daher auch leider noch nicht viel dazu sagen, da er sich direkt beim zweiten wurf mit dem Hindernis vereinigt hatte.


Bitter )))


----------



## slowhand (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich teste natürlich auch gerne! Wollte mir diese Wobbler schon kaufen, aber so ist natürlich besser, dann kann ich erst ausprobieren und später nachkaufen. Wie auch immer...
Gewässer wäre die Ems bei Warendorf und einige angrenzende "Seen" und Flüßchen.
Zielfisch ist der Hecht, aber auch gute Döbel und Barsche sind vorhanden.


----------



## avoelkl (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,

möchte die Wobbler ebenfalls testen. Gewässer sind der Deixelfurter See und der Pollinger Weiher (beides Vereinsgewässer südlich von München) auf Hechte und Zander. Das ganze mehrmals die Woche.

Grüße


----------



## NorbertF (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Pullinger Weiher? Da bin ich schon getaucht


----------



## McRip (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Wo: Peene, Peenestrom und Greifswalder Bodden
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander und Barsch
Art: ich mache Wurfangeln
Urlaub: schleppen in Schweden

Danke |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Wie siehts denn mit Meldungen für Rapfen und Waller aus?
Habe ich noch nicht gefunden hier bei den "Bewerbungen" so beim überfliegen (oder übersehen)...


----------



## seahavk (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hey

ich würde die Wobbler gern in der Müritz auch Hecht, Barsch und Zander testen.

Gruß Seahavk|wavey:


----------



## Wizard2 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

hi, ich würde auch gern die wobbler testen, vor allem auf hecht und mal sehen was unsere welse davon halten. meine jerks mögens die welse halt nicht so gern.
ich beangel im großen und ganzen eher flache sehen mit bis zu 3m wassertiefe, durchschnittlich aber eher 1,8m. in den niederlanden sowie hier in deutschland. desweitern im twente kanal, issel meer, issel, maas, berkel und dinkel.
meistens stell ich den hechten mit spinnern/blinkern und jerkbaits nach, während die andere rute oft auf köfi läuft.

mfg Wiz


----------



## Effe (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin,

Meine Gewässer sind Elbe (niedersächsische Seite) Ilmenau und Luhe, sowie diverse kleinere Teiche und Seen (Vereinsgewässer). Zielfisch ist dabei Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Meerforelle und Lachs.

Würde mich über die Test-Wobbler freuen und gern einen Fang/Testbericht verfassen :m

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Hooked (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin!
Wäre auch gern dabei!
Gewässer wären Rhein , Ruhr, Lippe und die NRW-Kanäle. Evtl. noch der Bigge-und Möhnesee.
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch (Aland und Rapfen als Beifang)...


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit Meldungen für Rapfen und Waller aus?
> Habe ich noch nicht gefunden hier bei den "Bewerbungen" so beim überfliegen (oder übersehen)...




Wäre zu einfach, wir haben einige Stellen wo sich die Biester immer aufhalten, schnelle Köderführung und schon hat man einen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*



> Aufgrund der Konstruktion der Wobbler, nehme ich an dass diese eher als Flachläufer einzustufen sind



Kriege demnächst (ohne genauen Termin zu haben!) zur Lauftiefe noch entsprechende Angaben von Zebco.

Diese unterscheidet sich ja auch je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt.


----------



## zanderhunter-hst (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Da ich leidenschaftlich gerne mit Wobblern angele würde ich auch gernen mal die netten Kunsterwerke von Peter ausprobieren. Wo auf den Bodden,Ostsee und flachen See und Teichen. Auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Dorsch. Da ich fast jeden Tag zum angeln komme wären die Dinger echt der Hit.


----------



## Fischakeenig (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,

würd die Wobbler auch hier im Mittel-Oberfränkischen gern testen.
Befische hier die Regnitz, den Main-Donau-Kanal sowie einige stehende Gewässer.
Vor allem diesen Big-Fish würd ich gern testen, da es angeblich hier in der Regnitz nen riesigen Wels geben soll, denn angeblich schon einige gesehn haben und andere sogar am Haken gehabt haben wollen. Den aber noch keiner rausbrachte. Wär doch die ideale Testumgebung|supergri

Gruß
Fischakeenig


----------



## NorbertF (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit Meldungen für Rapfen und Waller aus?
> Habe ich noch nicht gefunden hier bei den "Bewerbungen" so beim überfliegen (oder übersehen)...



Ich hab absichtlich keinen Zielfisch geschrieben, im Rhein ist alles drin an Raubfisch! Mir egal was beisst


----------



## Reisender (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hier sind 23 und mehr Irre die auf die Jagt gehen !!!:m:m


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99713


Zumindest können wir dann einen zusammhängenden Bericht abliefern.#6#6


8-9 Boote voll mit Versuchskaninchen..:q:q:q


----------



## Hölzer (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Sehr fängig aussehende Wobbler. 
Würde sie gern beim Boots- bzw. Watangeln in den Bodden rund um Rügen sowie den äußeren Küstenbereichen Rügens einsetzen und natürlich gern meine Erfahrungen mit diesen Ködern schildern.


Viel Glück an alle.....


----------



## Mikesch (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit Meldungen für Rapfen und Waller aus?
> Habe ich noch nicht gefunden hier bei den "Bewerbungen" so beim überfliegen (oder übersehen)...


Rapfen schwimmen in meinem Haussee (80km²) genügend herum,  ebenso Hechte, Zander, Barsche und Welse. Alle von mir erwischten Rapfen (30 - 80 cm), der letzten 3 Jahre, wurden "Opfer" von diversen Wobblern. |supergri


----------



## crocodile (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

würde die schönen wobbler gerne im ruhrgebiet und im nördlichen münsterland an verschiedenen seen und kanälen sowie rhein und lippe testen. und natürlich im urlaub (schweden, polen, flüsse in D) vom kanu oder  motorboot aus schleppen. auf jeden fall werden die wobbler bei mir regelmässig ausgeführt, saison ist immer, wenn gerade keine schonzeit ist.

zielfische: hecht, zander, barsch


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich würde die wobbler auch gern testen. gewässer wären der mittellandkanal bei hannover, elbe bei magdeburg, saalemündungsgebiet, mulde bei dessau und seen in sachsen-anhalt.

ich muss die noch die weser bei minden nachtragen...


----------



## kulti007 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich gewinne ja eh nich, schreibe aber trotzdem 

machen ja alle ---> Gruppenzwang :q

es gibt kein bestimmtes gewässer wo ich diese testen würde. einfach überall wo ich angeln gehe (das ist sehr oft)  und immer wieder auf einen riesen fisch hoffe, der irgendwo da draußen auf mich wartet #6. also einsatzbereich wäre von kleinen teichen bis hin zu größen flüssen alles vertreten. 

vllt. könnten mir die wobbler dabei helfen "meinen" fisch  zu fangen #h


----------



## welsman (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin!
Will mich dann auch mal bewerben.
Ich würde die Wobbler an der Sechs-seen-platte,Duisburger Hafen und in der Niederlande in den dortigen Seen und Poldern testen.
Ich habe fast jedes Wochenende Zeit und gehe dann oft angeln.
Zielfische??alles was beißt bevorzugt werden aber Hecht und Zander.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Tach! also ich berwerbe mich dann auch mal!

Einsatzgebiet: Rhein-Herne-Kanal, Dattel-Ems-Kanal,Rhein und Ruhr und verschiedene Seen! Zielfische: Zander,Rapfen,Hecht


----------



## Bullfrog (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich will die auch mal testen !

einsatzgebiet: vereinsweiher und vllt auch mal der ein oder andere fluss ! ich geh fast jede woche mind. 2 mal angeln !
wenn ich auf diese wobbler gut fange werde ich mir des öfteren einen holen !

zielfisch: hecht


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Einsatzgebiet würde die Alster und mehrere Vereinsseen sein und dort würde ich die Wobbler auf Herz und Nierentesten.

Der Hecht wäre der hauptsächliche Zielfisch, ich wäre aber auch nicht abgeneigt einen Zander oder einen schönen Barsch damit zu fangen.


----------



## Rossi1983 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,

klar würde auch ich sehr sehr gerne bei dieser Aktion mit dabei sein. Ich befische sehr häufig die Zusam in Uttenhofen/Schönebach. Dort war ich bis jetzt nur mit Wobbler unterwegs und ab und an auch sehr erfolgreich. Gerne würde ich schauen ob eure Wobbler genau, oder vielleicht noch fängiger sind.
Zielfisch in diesem Fluss sind Bach- & Regenbogenforellen. Auch einige Hechte verstecken sich hier, die muss man aber schon sehr genau suchen ;-).
Anfang des Jahren kommen dann 2 neue Flussstrecken dazu die ich dann ebenfall´s mit dem Testpaket sehr gerne absuchen würde.

Berichte über meine Erfahrungen, egal ob positiv oder negativ, werde ich natürlich sehr gerne zur Verfügung stellen!

Mal sehen ob ich Glück habe...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch jetzt schon mal an alle, die Glück haben und ein Paket zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.

Petri


----------



## JonasH (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Auch ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen.
Fischen würde ich sie hauptsächlich im Mittellandkanal (Barsche und Zander) aber auch in mehreren Teichen, teils stark verkrautet, mit schönen Hechten und Zandern darin.
Außerdem fische ich auch häufig an Bächen mit schönem Barsch, Hecht und Forellen Beständen.

Grüße, Jonas


----------



## Kaczi (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ja hallo, 

na dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal ;-) bin unter der Woche öfter an den Seen um München unterwegs und am Wochenende an der Möhne, am Edersee oder am Rhein. Bevorzugt versuche ich Zander und Hechte zu ärgern und würde das gerne noch viel öfter tun, muss aber die meiste Zeit für den Brötchenerwerb verplempern. 

grüße
Kaczi


----------



## Zanderaddict (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Wo könnte man die guten Stücke besser Testen als in der holländischen Ijsel? Ich wette die "Kaas-Hechte" können da nicht widerstehen...

LG
Stefan


----------



## angler234 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo 

Ich würde die Wobbler mal in einem sehr stark befischten Vereingewässer versuchen. In diesem Gewässer sind sehr viele Hechte und es werden nur ganz selten mal welche gefangen. Weiterhin würde ich die Wobbler im Rhein, Altrhein und diversen Kiesgruben testen. 

Mal sehen ob das klappt. 

Gruss an alle


----------



## angelnmikesch (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne in einer grossen Kiesgrube
in Niedersachsen testen.
Dort gibt es Hecht,Zander und Welse.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin#a


----------



## Fenris (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,

auch ich würde gerne die Wobbler testen. Ich angel in einer mittelgroßen Kiesgrube bei Paderborn vornehmlich auf Zander und Barsch. Ich habe mir aber für dieses Jahr noch vorgenommen einen der seltenen Hechte zu überlisten.


Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Finde die Aktion voll super!!:vik:

Sollte ich gewinnen werde ich die Wobbler an allen Gewässern unserer Region und Überregional Testen, dh. Hase, Hunte, Weser, Ems, Kanal, Große Seen, Nord- und Ostsee.
Die Fangerfolge werden Digital festgehalten.#a Die Wobbler müssen zeigen was sie draufhaben. Sie kommen dann sogar im Winter mit zum Oeresund, mal schauen wer sich da für sie Interessiert.

Mfg Cassi#6

PS. Muss man sich jetzt jeden Monat neu Bewerben?,|kopfkrat oder bleibt man im Lostorf drinn. Oder zählen auch Mehrfachbewerbungen.
|jump:


----------



## gädda42 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

würde auch gernstens Testen
Ich befische vom klaren Baggersee bis zu brackigen Flüssen alles.
Von daher modell ist wurscht.
munter


----------



## Baifisch (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Bewerbe mich auch:
Fließwasser Hecht; See Zander und Hecht


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Zum Spinnfischen in Nidda, Main, Edersee und einigen kleinen, feinen Weihern kämen die mir gerade recht...

...aber ich werde sowieso nie ausgesucht...

       ....auch bei Verlosungen ziehe ich immer die Nieten....

                     :c:c:c


----------



## Hobbit (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

nabend, ich würde mich sehr freuen mal einen solchen wobbler zu testen


mein einsatzgebiet wäre:
langsamfließender fluss; 2m tief; recht trüb(zielfisch:hecht barsch, evtl zander)
oder ein kleiner, aber tiefer und klarer see(hauptsächlich hecht)



da ich noch nicht wirklich mit wobblern geangelt habe, da ich denen nicht so recht traue, wäre einer dieser edelwobbler genau das richtige, mich an die sache heranzubringen.



mfg
hobbit


----------



## Angler81 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Wenn Anfänger gesucht werden, wäre ich vielleicht der Richtige.
Bin am Rhein in und um Mainz unterwegs.

Würde die Wobbler gerne mal im schnell fließenden Wasser ausprobieren.
Im Moment bin ich der Meinung, dass sich dort ein Köterchen bemerkbar machen muss. 

Angle aber auch an Buhnen, wo ich größeres Potential sehe.
Bin natürlich noch absoluter Laie, aber habe Spass am ausprobieren.


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich diese Wobler Testen könnte.
Mein bevorzugtes Testgewässer wäre der Bodden.


----------



## markoambros (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo, ich möchte die Wobbler an der Donau und deren Altwässer testen.
Hecht, Zander und Waller warten schon darauf.

Petri 

Marko


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Würde an den Test auch gern Teilnehmen.

Angle vor allem an den Kanälen in NRW die als schwer beangelbar gelten.
Außerdem an der unteren Ruhr und an einen Baggersee am Niederrhein.

Würde die Wobbler auf Herz und Nieren prüfen und die Fänge(oder auch nicht) mit Fotos belegen.|wavey:#6


----------



## Cityvirus (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hi,
ich würde die Wobbler auch gern testen. Bin hier an der Havel und an kleinen und größeren See`n der Potsdamer Umgebung. Meistens mit Blech auf Barsch und Hecht. Bei der riesen Auswahl an Wobbler habe ich mich "noch" nicht rangewagt.
Petri Heil


----------



## Schluchseeler (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich angel damit am Schluchsee,
Sehr tolles großes Gewässer mit Zander Hecht, barsch und Seeforellen!
Vor allem beim Schleppfischen würden die Wobbler perfekt zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Rocky71 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Tester und würde mich freuen, die Wobbler auszuprobieren.

Einsatzgebiet währen Lippe,D-E-Kanal,H-D-Kanal,R-H-Kanal, Möhnetalsperre und die Ruhr.

Die bevorzugten Angelmethoden sind zum Einen das Schleppen und Spinnfischen vom Boot, und zum anderen das Spinnfischen vom Ufer. 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Peter. (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Nun ja,

ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch nicht viel mit Wobblern gemacht.

Viele Angelfreunde in den Boddengewässern rund Rügen und Darß benutzen diese mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg.
Ich werde auch mal auf Hecht- oder Zanderjagt gehen und wenn es so sein soll mit den angepriesenen Wobblern. Vielleicht werde ich ja doch noch zum " Wobblerangler "

Gruß
Peter.


----------



## kraftian (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Auch ich bewerbe mich zum Wobbler-Test...

Gewässer sind die Lahn, die Ohm, evtl. der Edersee und verschiedene Baggerseen.

Zielfische sind Barsch, Hecht und Zander. Evtl. auch mal nen guten Döbel oder ne Forelle.

Gruß


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich bewerbe mich zum Wobbler-Test...
Gewässer wäre ein Baggersee mit gutem Hecht und Barschbestand...diverse Naturseen in Brandenburg...
Gruß Chris


----------



## peppi04 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Würde das Peter Bierdron Wobbler Set gerne in der Harbeck und in der Haaler Au testen :q Beide Gewässer sind Auen und liegen in Mittelholstein  Da die Hechtsaison in den Startlöchern steht, ist es ein perfektes Angebot :m
Petri Heil  Sönke Claußen


----------



## Alex45525 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Die Forellen, Hechte und Zander in der Ruhr schütteln nur den Kopf, wenn ich vorbeischaue: Aha, da kommt der Spinner wieder! >>>Weg mit dem Blech! Zeit, etwas NEUES zu testen!<<< denke ich mir und teste in Zukunft die *Peter Biedron Wobbler!!!
*Oder wollt Ihr mich etwa nicht in den Genuss dieser feinen Geräte kommen lassen?
Haha, viele Grüße vom Alex


----------



## Ramazotti (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hi!
Her mit den Dingern. 
Könnte gut mal nen feinen neuen Wobbler testen um nen paar Hechte, Zander oder Forellen auf die Schuppen zu legen.
Gerade in nem Forellensee wären die Wobbler gut zu testen und man könnte schnell nen paar vergleiche zu anderen aufstellen.
Befische gerne die Kanäle und Auen in Nordfriesland und nen paar dänische Hechtgewässer. 
Bei so einem Ködertest sollte man immer versuchen Vergleiche zu anderen aufzustellen um die Neuheiten vernünftig bewerten zu können. Macht mich schon neugierig ob die Teile wirklich durch ihre ruhige Laufweise besser bzw. genauso gut funktionieren wie die herkömmlichen mit Tauchschaufel.

Erstmol


----------



## Sholar (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

nabend.

ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne testen.
ich fische an der Erft, ein Mittelgrosser Fluss mit einem guten hechtbestand.
Dazu würde ich se gerne an unsrem vereinssee testen , da man dort gar nicht mit gummifisch(durch den matschigen Boden)angeln kann. Ich würde mich sehr freuen würdet ihr mich aussuchen 

Ich gehe min 3 mal die Woche spinnfischen und freue mich schon auf die wobbler


Mfg Sholar


----------



## Diski (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hi!
Ich brauch die Dinger unbedingt, damit ich wieder was fange:c

Gruß
Diski


----------



## Peter61 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Mal sehn ob die wirklich so fängig sind! Bin noch am Zweifeln!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Tja, damit würde ich gerne mal unsere Vereinsseen und die Elbe durchpflügen. Zielfisch a) Hecht und b) Zander, gehe 1 x wöchentlich fischen. Könnte mir so' Ding auch in der Ostsee vorstellen #6 , werde ich wohl mal antesten!


----------



## Alex.k (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Tester dieser Wobbler, ich habe zwar wenig erfahrung was die Wobbler angeht, ich würde gerne die ersten Eindrücke, Verhalten, Laufeigenschaften, Aussehen und so weiter bewerten.
Fünf Vereinsgewässer und am Fluss Saale würde der Wobbler zum Einsatz kommen.

Danke im Voraus.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Alex.K


----------



## Fly Jo (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Was geht an der Lahn und in Westerwälder Seen mit diesen Wobblern, Zielfisch ist Zander Hecht, Rapfen und Wels, ich würd´s gern probieren.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Tyrion (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ja,
auch ich würde mich gern die lange Reihe der Wobbler-Tester einreihen.
Abgesehen von einigen ausgezeichneten Hecht- und Barsch-Gewässern hier in Schleswig-Holstein (unter anderem Wittensee, Bistensee, Westensee, Eider) und dem Top-Zander-Spot, dem Nord-Ostsee-Kanal, würde ich die guten Stücke auch mal in der Ostsee auf die Probe stellen - vielleicht fangen die ja auch Meerforellen!?
Gruß
Tyrion


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Harry Callahan hab ich schon gerne im Kino geschaut, dass ich den jetzt selber mal durch den Rhein ziehen könnte, wäre eine klasse Sache. 
Fangen möchte ich statt der üblichen Psychopathen, auf die dirty Harry sonst Jagd gemacht hat,  Zander, Barsch und Hecht.

#6


----------



## andreas1976 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
auch ich würde diese Wobbler gerne testen um endlich nen Großen an die Rute zu bekommen. Zu meinem Jagdgebiet zähle ich die Gewässer in und um Berlin.
|wavey:


----------



## Jens59 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo allerseits,
die Oste in und um Bremervörde möchte auch den Biedron Wobbler kennenlernen, dort warten sicher einige Hechte speziell auf ihn, auch im Vörder See.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## marca (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Natürlich würde auch ich gerne die Wobbler testen!!
Unser "Einsatzgebiet" sind die Maas und die angrenzenden Maasplassen.
Also,Hechte,dicke Barsche und Zander satt!!


----------



## pikehunter (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich habe die Möglichkeit die Wobbler an meinem Hausgewässer auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch zu testen. Da der Vereinssee auf Raubfisch als äußerst schwierig zu beangendes Gewässer gilt-, da ein sehr hoher Angeldruck herrscht, bin ich sehr gespannt ob sich die Testwobbler durchsetzen können?

Beste Grüße
pikehunter


----------



## JetFunnel (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Jawoll! Super Aktion!

Nur die Gewinnchancen sind halt nicht so prickelnd...
Wer sich innerhalb von einem Tag schon alles beworben hat|rolleyes

Ich würde sie auch gerne an unserem Vereinsgewässer testen. Momentan geht da mit Wobblern nicht viel. Und ich habe schon einiges reingeschmissen #q

Aber wenn das so funktioniert, wäre das eine tolle Sache. 
Ich bin immernoch Student und somit geht das mit dem Testen eigentlich recht gut |supergri (Also weil ich dieses Jahr auch keine Klausuren mehr habe....) aber ehrlich, das wäre schon klasse. Endlich mal meinen Vereinskollegen zeigen, dass mit Wobblern doch etwas machbar ist:vik:. Die lachen nämlich immer, wenn sie mich beim Angeln mit Wobbler sehen#c.... "der ist halt Anfänger..." und so was. Dabei bin ich guter Dinge, dass das mit den Wobblern nicht nur im Fluß und im Bach funktioniert.

Also ich würde mich echt riesig freuen!


----------



## Demo432 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen. Ich fische viel mit Wobblern, allerdings habe ich noch keinen mit schräger Teilung getestet. Wäre auf jeden Fall interessant! Ich fische hauptsächlich in der Havel und Nebengewässer auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Rapfen. Wobei die dicken Barsche es mir besonders angetan haben....


----------



## mkeule (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

würde mich auch gerne von der fängigkeit der Peter Biedron Wobbler überzeugen und
auf Hecht und Zander im Schweriner See, Krakower See und kleineren Waldseen testen.


----------



## Carp-Basti (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo liebes Anglerboard-Team,

ich würde gern die angebotenen Wobbler auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. Ich befische einige mittelgroße Baggerseen und ca 10 km der Wümme in Niedersachsen.Ich begebe mich ca 3 mal die Woche "auf die Pirsch", um den Raubfischen auf die Schupen zu rücken. Zielfische wären neben dem Hecht auch Meerforellen, die sicher dem Köder nicht abgeneigt sind. Als Jugendwart unseres Vereines könnten wir die Kunstköder auch bei unseren Jugendangeln einsetzen, um mehrere Meinungen zu bündeln um dann zu einem aussägekräftigem Testergebnis kommen.
Über eine Berücksichtigung bei der Vergabe der Wobbler würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße

Basti


----------



## Broiler (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo, auch ich möchte mich gern bewerben als tester. Mein bevorzugtes Revier ist die Elbe und die Nebengewässer um Magdeburg herum. 
Zielfisch wäre Zander und Hecht. Da beim Wobbeln erfahrungsgemäß die Hängergefahr in der Elbe nicht so groß ist, bin ich gespannt, wie die Biedron Wobbler laufen.

Also, würde mich freuen - Gruss Broiler!


----------



## pöhlfrank (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde mich über den Einsatz in den sächsischen Raubfischgewässern wie Elbe und Talsperren freuen, wo es ja zum Glück noch genügend Hecht und co. gibt. Auch zwei Reisen auf den Bodden bzw. Ostsee sind geplant, wo sicherlich der Härtetest zeigen kann was in den Wobblern steckt. Bin mal gespannt. 

MfG Pöhlfrank


----------



## petrophagalorioti (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich würde die Biedron-Wobbler gerne im Gudelacksee (Lindow/Mark) auf Barsch und Hecht testen.

Vielen Dank schon Mal.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Hecht55555 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo

habe von meinem Opa einen Peter-Biedron-Wobbler geschenkt bekommen. Habe einige tolle Barsche damit gefangen. Als ich dann das 2 mal mit fischen war, biss ein Hecht von ca 70 cm an. Leider riss meine Schnur bei diesem Drill und der tolle Wobbler war weg :-( Da mein Opa und ich einige Gewässer befischen die stark überfischt sind würden auch wir diese Wobbler gern gewinnen. Denn wie im thread schon beschrieben sind die Peter-Biedron-Wobbler erstklassik bei Gewässern die stark überfischt sind. Das sind meine eigenen Erfarungen und ich kann dieser Aussage nur zustimmen.

Wünsche allen Gewinnspiel-teilnehmern viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel und ein dickes Petri Heil. Auf in die Raubfischsession


----------



## aixellent (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hi,

möchte mich hiermit bewerben.

Ich fische die Testwobbler am Rhein bei Düsseldorf, am Rursee,
an einem Waldsee in der Nähe meiner Behausung und intensiv in der Maas und den Maasseen.

Unterschiedliche Gewässeranforderungen von sehr klar (Rursee) und sehr tief (Rursee) und sehr still (Rursee) bis trüb (Maas), Hafen Lörick bei Düsseldorf.

Greeeetz
Aix


----------



## hoppel23 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Tester und würde mich freuen, die Wobbler auszuprobieren.
Ich würd die Wobbler im Möhnsee sooft wie möglich auf ihre Zander- und Hechttauglichkeit testen .


----------



## Kurbel (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Bewerbe mich ebenfalls.
Angelgewässer wären Elbe und Mulde sowie stehende Gewässer rund um Dessau.


----------



## atibandi (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

servus,
also ich würde die wobbler im rhein bei gernsheim/biebesheim und den umliegenden altarmen testen.
des weiteren in der lahn und ohm bei marburg und dem erdersee!
zusätzlich wird der wobbler natürlich auch nicht fehlen wenn es wieder nach finnland geht und wenn es da nicht genug wasser zum testen gibt wo denn dann????
grüße matti


----------



## Clouserfan (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo!
Ich hab schon mit einem dieser Wobbler sehr gut gefangen. Und möchte die anderen auch noch testen.
Ein paar Fänge mit dem "Original" wären da z.B. Hecht 70cm, Zander 76cm und Marmorkarpfen 1,02m
Wäre toll wenn ich die anderen auch noch testen dürfte.
Gruß aus Weimar.


----------



## Big Man (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo Leute,

ich würde die Wobbler an einigen Baggerseen rund um Erfurt testen.


----------



## Mendener (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hi,

ich würde die Wobbler an zwei Gewässer testen.

1. Flacher See auf Hecht, max 2m tief 
2. Kiesgrube, sehr klares Wasser bis 18m tief ... Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch

Zu jeder Jahreszeit  (ausser in der Schonzeit natürlich) 

Gruß Frank


----------



## hechti666 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo!!!
Gebe hiermit auch meine Bewerbung ab!
Einsatz wäre einer großer und tiefer Natursee, guter Maränenbestand und damit verbunden viele Hechte, die zeigen mir dann schon ob die Wobbler gefallen finden.#6

Gefischt wird hauptsächlich Schleppenderweise bis in Tiefen von 15m und das sooft es Freizeit, Wind und Wellen zulassen.

Angepriesen wird ja das ruhige Laufverhalten, dass habe ich bei meinen Nils Master Wobblern auch und die sind hier an Fängigkeit kaum zu Toppen.
Ob da ein Biedron Wobbler mithalten kann?????|supergri

Würde für einen Vergleich eine Rute ständig mit Biedron Ködern laufen lassen!
Ist das kein Angebot?
(Wie groß sind die Wobbler eigentlich?)

Petri und viel Glück an alle!!!


----------



## captain-sparrow (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

#h Hi,
hier auch meine bewerbung.

ich angele wann immer es geht.
zum einsatz kämen die dinger am rhein / bonn und an der sieg sowie an verschiedenen seen zum schleppfischen oder spinfischen (maria laach, dondorfer see, allner see, rotter see, schlifsee).

gefischt wird auf alles was sich beweckt und gefischt werden darf. hecht, zander, wels, rapfen, bachforellen usw. an der sieg geht auch schon mal ein lachs an den köder, gerade jetzt in der jahreszeit.

mal einen ausgiebigen bericht schreiben und wirklich einfluss nehmen, wäre mal eine neue herausforderung.

ich würde mich freuen mal dabei zu sein.
gruß
axel


----------



## fraibeuter (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin,
hiermit nun auch meine Bewerbung!

Ich würde/werde die Wobbler in einigen alten Mühlenteichen,
Seen-Kiesgrube,in der Weser,Hunte testen!

Aber die Aussage kräftigsten Testungen  mache  ich immer 
in Schweden bzw. Norwegen da müssen die dinger wirklich
den Härtefall bestehen!  Was sich dort nicht bewährt taugt auch nichts.
Es geht am ende des Jahres mal wieder dorthin:
1.Woche an den Östrasilen dann direkt weiter ca.80km entfernt
nach Norwegen dort dann 1.woche an die Glomma!
(Für nächstes Jahr is auch schon gebucht)

Beangelt wird natürlich jegliche Art von Raubfisch!!!

MfG Fraibeuter


----------



## MaKa (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,

stelle mich gerne als Tester zur Verfügung. Angelstrecken Rhein bei Bonn/Köln, Wupper und Vereinsweiher.


----------



## Blindfischer (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich fische regelmässig auf Barsch und Hecht im Schweriner See und im Herbst/Winter auf Hecht in der Warnow.
Auch in der Trave und der Wakenitz könnten die Wobbler gut zum Einsatz kommen.

#h


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo, bewerbe mich als Tester für die Biedron Wobbler.
Ich würde sie in verschieden Seen im Allgäu testen und in der Iller.
Zielfische sind: See-,Regenbogen-,Bachforelle, Saiblinge und natürlich Hechte.

Am liebsten twitche ich Wobbbler

LG

Tobi


----------



## Policeman (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich würde diese prächtigen Wobbler gern mal in die Oder halten...da beißen schon lange keine großen Hechte mehr auf Kunstköder...mal schauen ob sich das ändern lässt...Zander soll es da auch noch geben...


----------



## Friedfischschreck (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

So also ich würde auch gerne an der Aktion teilnehmen. Gewässer wäre ein Großer Baggersee in der nähe von Staffelstein. Zeitpunkt, natürlich so oft es geht  . Als Zielfisch habe ich mir persönlich den Zander ausgesucht, da er besonders schwer mit Wobblern zu fangen ist. Einen Erfolg mit Wobbler hatte ich schon auf Zander (War sogar mit dem Biedron Orginal im Iceman design). 
Aber seht selbst: 
http://img408.*ih.us/img408/2053/imgp0301sq7.jpg


----------



## RALLE K. ! (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hi!
Ich habe bereits einen Biedron und finde ihn echt gut.
Testen würde ich in unseren bis zu 20 Meter tiefen Baggerseen, sowie den Sauerländer Talsperren und der Weser.


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich kann leider noch keine Biedron Wobbler durchs Wasser zappeln lassen, aber meine anderen Wobbler freuen sich schon ein paar neue Spielgefährten begrüßen zu dürfen!! Ich kann natürlich auch für artgerechte Haltung garantieren.  Sie dürfen dann mehrmals in der Woche, wie es seinem Naturel enspricht, in der Elbe und vielen anderen Seen, Teichen und Flüssen in Sachsen baden!!


----------



## stethojo (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich habe jetzt schon einiges über diese Wobbler gelesen was mich neugierig gemacht hat. Die wäre die beste Gelegenheit sie auch mal den launischen Rapfen am Rhein und den Zandern und Hechten bei uns im See zu zeigen. Mal sehen was die davon halten und ob die den Optimismus der Berichte teilen. Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch als Tester. Gerne werde ich danach über meine Erahrungen berichten.

PS: Ein erster Test könnte auch schon ende Oktober in den Bodden erfolgen wenn ich die Wobbler bis zum 15.10. Hätte

Gruß

stethojo


----------



## APierkes (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Wo: in der Sieg; Bigge und Mosel ( in den Kanälen von Holland ).

Wann: Wenn die richtige Zeit da ist. Ich gehe min einmal die Woche ans Wasser.


Welche Räuber: Hecht; Zander.


----------



## fischbrot (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auch als Tester bewerben.
Wenn ich gewinne , dann teste ich die Wobbler in der Werra bei Themar/Thüringen.
Sie werden mehrmals in der Woche zum Einsatz kommen.
Meine Zielfische sind Barsche, Hechte und Forellen.
Würde mich sehr freuen!!!
Mit freundlichem Gruß Danny


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich hätte auch gerne einen Biedron-Wobbler, da mein Kumpel einen hat und mir immer die Hechte vor der Nase wegfängt. Testen würde ich ihn an meinen beiden Vereinseen am Niederrhein, und an meinem Vereinssee in Holland und an der Maas.

mfg Christian.


----------



## Elbefischer (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo Leute
Ich möchte auch Testen.
Gewässen währe die Elbe im Gezeitenabschnitt sowie angrenzende Häfen und Altarme.
Gruss Elbefischer


----------



## MagicJB (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallö!
Ich angel selten mit Posen, daher immer Interesse an bewegten Ködern.
Bin chronischer Urlaubsangler, Testgebiet wären im Januar Ebro Delta,
im April Atlantik / Fuerte und Rhein/Ruhr in NRW

Petri


----------



## Marinus (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher SpinnAngler und angle am liebsten auh Hecht,Barsch und Zander.
In der Woche angle ich bestimmt dreimal die Woche in meiner schönen Stadt Berlin auf Zander,Barsch und Rapfen.Am Wochenende fahre na Brandenburg und angle dort im Stechlinsee und Nemitzsee auf Hecht.Darum finde ich bin ich ein guter Tester für diese tollen Wobbler den ich kann sie in sehr verschiedenen Gewässer testen.Und ich kann ihren Reiz auch auf viele verschiedene Fischarten testen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich diese tollen Wobbler für sie testen dürfte!!!


----------



## Kay (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin zusammen
Als reiner Kunstköderangler mit Spezialisierung auf Wobbler würde mich besonders der "Dirty Harry" reizen um ihn gegen meine div. Wobbler antreten zu lassen. Besonders ein Vergleich mit Illexwobblern wäre hochinteressant. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Sinuhe (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Aloha,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für die Wobbler von Biedron. Die sehen interessant und hochwertig aus. Würde mir gefallen, diese am Neckar sowie Lipno Stausee auf Hecht und Zander zu versuchen...

Gruß
 Sinuhe


----------



## obiwan (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo! Da ich viel mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin bei uns in marl würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen diese Wobbler von Biedron zu testen am kanal in Flaesheim  an der lippe in Flaesheim am kanal in marl sickingmühle am av hafen und so weiter es würde mich freuen für euch diese schönen Wobbler zu testen mit hoffentlichem grossen Erfolg selbstverständlich mi´t ausführlichen berichten und fotos  

gruss 
Marc (obiwan)


----------



## dicki (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

auch ich würd sie gerne an unseren Vereinsseen ( beide je ca 64 ha) testen. der reitwegsee in duisburg ist ein schwieriges gewässer, an dem die normalen kunstköder oft versagen.....
vielleicht wär's mit biedron ja anders ???


----------



## Banquo (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin,

bewerbe mich um die Wobbler,

Zielfisch:
Hecht, Zander, Forelle und Dorsch
Zielgewässer
Vereinsseen in S-H ( guter Hechtbestand )
Ostsee um Fehmarn ( Schleppangelei )
Ostsee um Rügen
freie Gewässer in Hamburg
Elbe


----------



## drfliese (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Oh neue Wunderköder! Die muss ich ausprobieren, damit man die Elbe in Sachsen endlich neu besetzten kann.#q


----------



## drfliese (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Endlich neue Wunderköder! Die können wir gut gebrauchen, damit die Elbe in Sachsen endlich neu besetzt werden kann! MfG drfliese


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*



drfliese schrieb:


> Endlich neue Wunderköder! Die können wir gut gebrauchen, damit die Elbe in Sachsen endlich neu besetzt werden kann! MfG drfliese



Wer hat Dich gefragt |kopfkrat #d und was willst Du uns mit Deiner unqualifizeirten Antwort sagen ;+ |gr: 


Mist immer noch Ferien...


----------



## Jake the Snake (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

:gHi.Also bei mir ist das so,ich wuerde die schönen wobbler z.b.an der elbe #coder an verschiedenen forellenseen ausprobieren.An der elbe könnte mann ja schöne Barsche oder vielleicht zander abhaken.Und im puff vielleicht auch mal Hechte.|supergri


----------



## StefanTS (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Da die Süd-Ost oberbayerische Fraktion hier ja nicht ganz so stark vertreten ist, wäre es doch toll, wenn ich auch testen könnte, wie die Wobbler sich hier in unseren Breiten verhalten, oder!? Testgewässer bei mir wären der Chiemsee und die Alz. Testfisch Nr. 1 sollte der Hecht werden, wobei ich durchaus auch Rapfen und Co. mal ärgen würde.

Also dann, ich freu mich darauf zu erzählen, wie sich die Dinger am Chiemsee gezeigt habe - sowohl vom Boot aus als auch vom Ufer aus.

Servus,
Stefan


----------



## itze (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo zusammen,
natürlich würde ich auch gerne die Wobbler testen. Zum Einsatz würde sie auf jeden Fall in der Elbe, diversen Kiesseen und am Bodden kommen.
Grüße und Petri!!!
itze


----------



## itze (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Achja,
die Zielfische sind natürlich in erster Linie Hecht und Zander. Rapfen, Barsch und Wels sind als Beifang aber auch ab und zu drin...


----------



## carphunter1001 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo
Ich würde mich sehr freuen die Testwobbler zu gewinner.
Ich fische seit etwa zwei Jahren aktiv und bin wirklich kein Wurmbader.
Das Prinzip der Wobbler gefällt mir sehr gut und würde sie sehr gerne in meinem Hausgewässer ( dem Neckar und dem Altneckar ) testen.
Bin sehr testfreudig und so gut wie jeden Tag den Fischen nahe, doch ein wirklich schöner Raubfisch blieb mir bislang aus.
Aber die guten Zeiten fangen ja bald wieder an (Herbs und Frühjahr) und ich hoffe falls ich die Wunderwaffen von Herrn Biedron gewinne, auch auf einen schönen Fisch stoße.

MfG
Markus


----------



## keilerkopf (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich sehr für die Wobbler. Ich gehe oft nach Feierabend noch eine Runde Spinnfischen, die Gewässer sind da sehr variabel, da der Verein viele besitzt bzw. gepachtet hat.
Es reicht von flachen trüben Teichen bis zu recht tiefen Baggerseen, hinzu kommt noch eine recht lange Strecke der Oker und Schunter, sowie eine Fischereierlaubnis für den Mittellandkanal. Es ist also für (fast) jeden Einsatzbereich etwas dabei.
Besetzt sind die Gewässer mit Hechten, Zandern, Welsen und natürlich auch Barschen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekäme, diese Wobbler auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.

MfG
keilerkopf


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Tach an alle Wobbler-freunde,
würde die Dinger gern am Rhein bei Burkheim (nähe Breisach,BW) testen, da gibt´s ausgedehnte Flachwasserzonen mit jeder Menge großen (und oft auch nicht so großen) Hechten (und Barschen, Zandern, Welsen,...). Außerdem gibt´s unterhalb vom Damm noch vier kleine, relativ flache Baggerseen, die zum größten Teil extrem verkrautet sind. Diese Krautbänke nerven viele Angler zwar aber die Hechte leben da wie im Paradies (jede Menge Futterfisch, Frösche (dat sind vielleicht Nervensägen!!!),.... Also da wimmelt´s wirklich von Hechten. Vorallem früh morgens und abends hört und sieht man ein Schwall nach dem anderen!!! Da wird man manchmal richtig nervös wenn die Rute noch nicht montiert ist. Mein größter aus den Baggerseen war bisher ein gut genährter Achtziger Hecht, gibt aber natürlich noch weitaus größere, ich angle jedoch erst seit diesem Jahr an diesem Gewässer, sonst wäre bestimmt schon der ein oder andere größere dabei gewesen. Für diese Gewässer wären die flach-laufenden Biedron-Wobbler wie geschaffen. In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und always tight lines


----------



## celler864 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

hallo,
ich würde mich auch  für diese Wobbler interresieren!
Diese Wobbler würde ich im Ryck(bei greifswald) und natürlich im Greifswalder Bodden und auch im Strelasund testen.
Mein Zielfisch wird der Hecht und Barsch sein.

mfg

celler864


----------



## M3ggid0 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich mag es wenn wieder Hochwasser kommt....die meisten gehen dann nicht vor die Tür...doch ich versuche es gerne mal in einer trüben Brühe mit "mächtig Dampf"...

Naja was man so mächtig nennt... ich suche Fische in der Lippe und der Ruhr....und freue mich jedesmal wenn ich einen Hecht oder Zander Packe, auch wenn fast alle sagen "Du bist doch bekloppt bei so einem Pegelstand Angeln zu gehen"...und ich fange trotzdem...an den unbedeutendsten Stellen...genau da wo sonst keiner hin geht, weil es "keinen Sinn" macht... grade das macht den Reiz aus....doch noch einen Köder zu Finden der Fängig ist, auch bei schwierigen Verhältnissen.

Lieber ein Tag ohne Fischkontakt...als eine Stunde vor der Glotze!!!


----------



## robi_N (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Könnte die Wobbler sehr gut für unsere Boddenangeltur gebrauchen. Könnte die ausserdem an der Saar und den umliegenden Gewässern hier im Saarland testen.

LG Robert


----------



## Mo-1 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Servus

Da werde ich mich auch einmal bewerben.....Einsatzgebiet..Talsperre Pöhl,Talsperre Pirk,Talsperre Dröda..alles im schönem Vogtland gelegen.

Gruß aus Plauen Jan


----------



## nightflight34 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

In meinem Hausgewässer (Forsthausweiher in Brühl Rheinland) hab´ich schon 60ger Zander auf die Schuppen gelegt. Große Hechte sollen da auch ´drin sein, hab´aber noch keinen gefangen. Das sollte dann mit den neuen Wobblern dann ja auch klappen.

Gruß, J.


----------



## HS-Wobbler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde die Wobbler zum Zanderfang in der Oder einsetzen oder am Üdersee auf große Hechte ansetzen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*



HS-Wobbler schrieb:


> Ich würde die Wobbler zum Zanderfang in der Oder einsetzen oder am Üdersee auf große Hechte ansetzen.
> ...



Um himmelswillen editier die Adresse aus dem öffentlichen Bereich weg!!!


----------



## Kübel (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin, Moin,

Meine wenigkeit würde es auf mein Hausgewässer auf jegliche Räuber ausprobieren, denn ich muss sagen das ich auf Wobbler noch nie ein Fisch gefangen habe:c
Ich hoffe das sich dieses Thema dann endlich erledigt hat:vik:


----------



## Dorschjäger (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Auch ich bewerbe mich als Testangler für die Biedron-Wobbler. Ich setze sie dann an der Wörnitz in Dinkelsbühl und am Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanal bei Nürnberg ein.

Besten Dank für eure Vormerkung bei der Vergabe für Testangler.

Dorschjäger- Werner


----------



## da_bua (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ja dann möchte ich mich auch mal, um eines der schönen Wobbler-Pakete bewerben.

Testen würde ich die guten vorrangig an den Fließgewässern, der wunderschönen Oberpfalz (Regen, Naab, Donau)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, von Ihnen zu hören! Tolle Aktion#6


----------



## lucius113 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo Anglerboard-Team,
möchte mich für die Wobbler-Testaktion bewerben.
Da ich selber auch eigene Wobbler für meinen privaten Gebrauch herstelle, interessiert mich diese Aktion natürlich ganz besonders. Ich denke ich kann ein gutes Feedback zu den Wobblern abgeben, da ich selber weiß auf was es ankommen kann und immer bereit für Neues bin.
Befischt werden von mir regelmäßig diverse Gewässertypen in Süddeutschland. Flüße, Bäche, Baggerseen sowie Rückhaltebecken. Hin und wieder auch große natürliche Seen wie z.B. Weißensee, Starnberger See, etc...

Petri
lucius


----------



## Bier (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Nette Aktion! 

Würde mich freuen die Wobbler testen zu dürfen.

Werde die Köder in verschiedenen Gewässern ausgiebig testen (Havel, Spree, Dahme, unzählige Brandenburger Seen, Kanäle, Bäche). Dementspsrechend befische ich auch unterschiedliche Fischarten: grösstenteils Barsch, Hecht aber auch auf Zander, Forelle, Rapfen.

Zeit? Na sofort nach eintreffen!  - Ich halte mich beim Angeln selten an spezielle Tageszeiten, wäre bei mir dann eine Art Allroundtest (Tages bzw Jahreszeit)!

Interessieren würden mich Shock als auch Naturfarben.

Na dann mal her damit! *g*


----------



## flexxxone (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde die Wobbler entweder in Donau (Ulm-Günzburg) / Lech (Augsburg) oder diversen Kiesweihern ausprobieren wollen. Sollte ich mal wieder Urlaub auf Sizilien machen, nehme ich sie auch gerne mit ans Mittelmeer.

Servus und Petri
flexxxone


----------



## wessel54 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

nun ja, dann will ich ja auch mal mein Glück versuchen.
Einsatzgebiet und Testgebiet: der Schaproder Booden zum hechtangeln im november. Und testen, warum den nicht


----------



## H2Ofreund (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben... Ich würde die Wobbler im Frühjahr und Herbst einsetzen, um im Schweriner See den Hechten nachzustellen. Sollte auch kleinere Wobbler mit im Paket sein, würde ich es zusätzlich noch auf Barsch versuchen. Wenn die Wahl besteht, würde ich 2 in Naturfarbe und einen in Shockfarbe nehmen.

Ansonsten eine großartige Aktion, auch wenn ich nicht gewinne, bin ich schon auf die Angelberichte gespannt.


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin, moin von der Waterkant.
Ich, als gebürtiger Hamburger sollte auch in unserer Region die Wobbler mal testen. Bei uns an/in der Elbe gibt es zur Zeit den besten Zanderbestand der Republik!!!
Aber auch in den Nebenflüssen wie Dove-, Gose-, und Süderelbe tummeln sich schwere Hechte und sehr gute Zander.
Also wenn ihr es genau wissen wollt, dann schickt mir einfach ein paar Dinger rüber an die Waterkant. Farben sind egal, ich fange auch mit Schockfarben und dergleichen. Und wenn es dann soweit sein sollte, Berichte ich natürlich ausführlich über Produkt und Fangergebnisse.

Also in diesem Sinne, Euch allen ganz viel "Petri Heil" und immer ein straffes Seil.

Gruß aus Hamburg KjK


----------



## FUXXX84 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Bewerbe mich hiermit auch für die Wobblerverlosung.
Einsatzgebiet wären mehrere Gewässer im schönen Ruhrgebiet,:m z.B. die Lippe, der DHK, der DoEK oder auch der RHK. Würde mich über eine Vergrößerung meines Wobblerarsenals sehr freuen.

MfG FUXXX84


----------



## luckysurfer1973 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Wo ich mit diesen Wobblern fischen würde???

So gut wie alle Seen rund um Plön und Ostsee mit Wathose oder geschleppt vom Boot ( Lübeck bis Kiel )
Ja und Wann?  Jederzeit


----------



## Garfisk (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo ,ich möchte die neuen Wobbler,gerne beim Schleppen auf Meerforelle und Dorsch
mal testen.Bisher habe ich überwiegend mit den Rappala -Modellen erfolgreich gefischt.

    Schönen Gruß
    Stefan


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde ja schrecklich gern den *Swanky Jack* in der Ostsee testen, sieht ja schwerst Mefoträchtig aus.

Uli


----------



## Easy East (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin,

hier meine Bewerbung.

Hausgewässer Elbe vor bzw. durch Hamburg und die Ostsee um Fehmarn.
Wann? Das ganze Jahr, immer wenn zeit ist.
Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, Dorsch und MeFo!

Gruß, Easy


----------



## marvinkroell (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
ich kann die Wobbler sehr gut gebrauchen...
Ich könnte sie an der Ostsee (am Krebssee) ausprobieren...
Dort sind schöne Hechte bis 1.5 Meter!!!
Gruß, Marvin


----------



## Boombastic82 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo, ich würde die Wobbler am Rhein bei Bonn auf Zander und Hecht testen ganzjährlich ausser in der Schonzeit Naturlich.

Habe zwar nicht so viel erfahrung mit Wobblern, aber ich denke wenn diese so gut sind werden sie mir schnell helfen  das richtige System bzw.  führen  zuvermitteln.


MfG Boombastic82


----------



## mipo (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich möchte die Wobbler auch testen .


----------



## interloper (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde die wobbler im Neckar und an einem sehr klarem Badesee testen.


----------



## ironworker (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich als Wobblertester für diverse friesische
Kanäle(Moorwasser)
Ich lasse mich überraschen!

Petri an alle


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Wie und wann kriegt man den bescheid ob man auserwählt ist? Denn meine wobblersamlung braucht nachschub!


----------



## bike44rot (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Testen würde ich die Wobbler an meinem Heimatgewässer; der Theiss in Ungarn; den Bodden-Gewässern usw.


----------



## aimless (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich hätte auch gerne so ein set . kann das set an über 100 gewässern unseres vereins testen:m:m:m
ne spaß bei seite wäre froh wenn ich die teile bekommen könnte
schon mal danke wenns klappt


----------



## hs68307 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Möchte mich für die Peter biedron Wobbler bewerben. Zielfich Zander im Rhein bei Mannheim. Der zweiteilige ist glaube ich toll dafür.
Gruß aus Mannheim  HendriK Schindele


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde die Wobbler auf eine harte Probe stellen und sie bei meinem Hausgewässer,der Trave testen,wo die Hechte sehr misstrauisch geworden sind nachdem so viele Angler ihnen sämtliche Kunstköder um die Ohren geschmissen haben.
Mal sehen ob die Wobbler dann wirklich in so einem überfischten Gewässer Meister Esox überreden können.
Außerdem könnte ich sie mal an einem Regenrückhaltebecken testen,wo sich ein katastrophaler Hechtbestand befindet sowie auf Gran Canaria auf Barakuda und Bluefish.
Also ich würde mich sehr freuen mit einem Set fischen zu dürfen und die Fängigkeit der Wobbler herauszukristallisieren.


----------



## bennyhill (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Bewerbung um Peter Biedron Wobbler

P. Biedron ist eine feste Größe in der Wobblerscene.
Es hat mich schon lange interessiert, die sich doch von anderen Herstellern unterscheidende Angehensweise zu testen.

Ach ja, Testgewässer ist in erster Linie Wupper / Rhein / Vereinssee

Gruß Bennyhill


----------



## papa whisky (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

:mUnd auch ich möchte mich als tester bewerben.
Ich würde die wobbler in der elbe, jeetzel und im hitzackersee testen....und zwar ausgiebig !!! Petri an alle...:vik:


----------



## Baifisch (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Werden die Wobbler aus der Anzahl monatlicher Teilnehmer
verlost?
Oder spielt die Beschreibung des möglichen Einsatzes
bei der Auswahl eine Rolle mit?


----------



## Udochen (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
möchte die guten Stücke bei uns am Rursee testen,da die Fische dort besonders wählerich sind. Einen von den guten Stücken besitze ich bereits.
MfG
Udochen


----------



## yallamann (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

meine bewerbung:
ich würde die wobbler gerne am rhein bei lev, monheim und d'dorf sowie am buga-see d'dorf testen, im herbst winter 07/08.
zielfisch sind alle heimischen räuber.

wolfgang


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde die Wobbler auch mal gerne testen.
Einsatz gebiet wäre Holland.
Zielfisch ist der Hecht...


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin, moin

würde die geilen Teile auch im Meer testen auf Wolfsbarsch und Konsorten.
Schaun mer mal was beißt!!!

Grüsse aus der Wasserwüste


----------



## Hecht-Dundee (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Tester und würde mich freuen, die Wobbler auszuprobieren.#6

Ich würde bevorzugt auf Hecht vom Ufer aus angeln.|supergri

Die Gewässer sind Seen im Raum Bremen in unterschiedlichen
Tiefen von ca.1 - 10 Metern.|uhoh:

Beste Grüße

Rolf


----------



## Ollek (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

|bigeyes *Da Muss ich mitmachen!!!!!*

Da ich bekennender Gegner der "Biedron These" bin was ich auch im Juni in einen anderen Thread schon geschrieben habe.

Will es nicht wieder holen, darum hier der Link (post 11)

:qBitte bitte bitte .........

Ich werde auch Stellung nehmen wenn sich die These bewahrheitet und würde nahezu ales drum geben den Meister persönlich kennenzulernen.

Mein Hausgewässer wäre die Elbe bei Magdeburg vom Boot aus.  Zielfisch wären Rapfen Zander und Hecht.

ich garantiere erhliche unvoreingenommene Testergebnisse!!!#6


PS: Allein beim Rapfenangeln würde ich diese These schon in Frage stellen,da es allen wiederspricht was ich über diese Fische an Erfahrung gesammelt habe.

aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren Belehren|rolleyes

#h
Wenn das keine Bewerbung ist|supergri


----------



## Ignaz83 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich will da auch dabei sein!!
Gewässer sind alle möglichen Talsperren/ Kiesgruben um Dresden und natürlich die Elbe!
Bin fast täglich irgenwo am Wasser zu finden
Hauptsächlich spinne / jerke ich auf Hecht bzw. Zander aber auch über 40 Barsche und Rapfen sind das Ziel!

Würde mich sehr freuen für Quantum einen Testbericht schreiben zu dürfen!


----------



## Kössi (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hi, ich würde die Wobbler auch gern testen und zwar in der Schwarzen Elster auf Hecht und in der Elbe würde ich gern Hecht und Zander damit ärgern!


----------



## Lorenz (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo #h


Ich würde die Wobbler an meinem Hausgewässer testen.

Der Fluss ist größtenteils flach.Dementsprechend wären für mich nur Flachläufer zu gebrauchen!


Je nach Größe der Wobbler würde ich auf Döbel/Barsch oder auf Hecht fischen!


----------



## Dissection2k (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben |supergri

Einsatzgebiete wären mein Hausgewässer, der Rhein-Herne-Kanal, sowie die Duisburger Häfen. In der Regel befische ich diese Gewässer auf Zander - Hechte kommen im RHK generell eher selten vor. Allerdings fängt man ab und an mal einen Rapfen und natürlich große Barsche. Die Wassertiefe variiert stark (zwischen wenigen Zentimetern und etwa 5-6 Metern). Da Gummifische bei mir momentan nicht sonderlich gut laufen (Twister dagegen ziemlich gut), hätte ich doch großes Interesse, meinen Horizont der Köderwahl ein wenig zu erweitern #h Insbesondere aus dem Grund, dass meine bevorzugten Stellen recht schwer zu befischen sind, was heisst, dass sie von mit Kraut bewachsenen Fahrrinnenkanten gesäumt sind.


----------



## hugonase (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
die Wobbler würde ich auch sehr gerne in meinen Hausgewässer testen. In dem Gewässer würde ich es gerne auf Hecht, Zander, Waller damit probieren. Ich setze mal ein Bild von dem Gewässer ein. Auf Huchen im Lech würde ich ihn auch gerne mal probieren.
Einen ausführlichen Testbericht würde es natürlich auch geben 
cu
Michael


----------



## saarländer 24 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
seit meinem letzten Urlaub in Schweden bin ich totaler Wobbler Freak. Am liebsten sind mir "Kinderrasseln" im Barschdesign mit weit ausladenden Bewegungen. 

Das Wobbler eher leise schleichen sollen kann ich mir nur schwerlich vorstellen. |kopfkrat

Aber man lernt ja gerne dazu. |rolleyes

Sollten mir Wobbler zukommen, würden die ausgiebig von mir und meinen Kollegen getestet. Gewässer wären diverse Kiesgruben in Saarland und Rheinland Pfalz, die Saar und der Byälven in Schweden. 
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch
Angelarten: Spinnen von Boot und Ufer, sowie Schleppangeln.

mfg aus´m südwesten


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Würde die Biedron Wobbler gern mal auf Zander testen. könnte mir vorstellen das die Zander gerade im Herbst auf die etwas dezentere Aktion der Wobbler anspringen, ähnlich wie bei den fast aktionslosen Fin S shads von Lunker City. Da bewerb ich mich doch mal bei Euch für diesen Test.


----------



## superdju (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde gerne den/die Wobbler gewinnen da er/sie bei mir nicht nur in deutschland(münchen und umgebung) ,sondern auch in finnland(von lappland bis zu den alandinseln)regelmäßig benutzt werden würde/-n. Außerdem möchte ich meinem Onkel in Finnland(der mir das angeln insb. Spinnischen beigebracht hat) zeigen ,dass man  auch mit anderen als Rapala Wobblern große Fische(insbesondere Hechte und Zander) fangen kann. Er schwört nämlich schon von klein auf auf Rapala.
Besonders interessiert mich an den Wobblern dass sie schaufellos sind ,denn einer der besten Wobbler meines onkels ist der Rattlin`rapala der auch keine schaufel besitzt.

Ich wäre sehr froh falls ich  die Wobbler gewinnen würde


----------



## tubs (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen.
Das Gewässer wäre der Rursee.
Zielfische sind Hechte und Barsche..


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
ich möchte ganz gerne mal die Wobbler testen und zwar am Ringköbing-Fjord, da gerade dieser Fjord unterschiedliche Gewässereigenschaften hat. Den Fjord kenne ich wie meine Westentasche und mit kapitale Barsche und Hechte ist zu rechnen.
Ein Bericht mit Fangfotos und welche positiven Eigenschaften die wobbler haben ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## Mattes83 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo, bewerbe mich auch für den Wobblertest.
Werde auf Zander am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal gehen.

Gruß
Mattes


----------



## Aal~Andy (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

I Meld mi au, weil i a Schwabe be und oft gefische gau...

Ich würde auch gerne Teste wie 1000000 andere Gewässer sind Neckar und diverse Kiesgruben.


----------



## Udolf (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Bei mir würden sie in unserer schönen Lahn Abschnitt Wetzlar zum Einsatz kommen.

Würde mich sehr freuen auch mal was zu gewinnen.

Die sehen echt gut aus die Teile.



Gruß... Udo


----------



## Case (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Kämen bei mir in verschiedenen schwäbischen Baggerseen auf Hecht zum Einsatz. 
Die einstellbare Tauchtiefe find ich übrigens genial. Ist fast schon einen Kauf wert.

Case


----------



## PASA (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Noch einer, der gerne testen möchte, mit Woblern fische ich normaler Weise in der Fulda.


----------



## höcht (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich möcht mich auch gerne Bewerben, gute Wobbler sind teuer deshalb kann man sich als Jungangler nicht so viele leisten. Getestes würder die Wobbler bei mir im schönen Bayern an der Donau bei Deggendorf(eines der letzten nicht ausgebauten stücke) auf Schied, Hecht und Zander und an den Vereinsweihern vom BFV-Deggendorf Getestet würden sie das ganze Jahr über vom Februar bis Novemer


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Bewerben? ja klar warum auch nicht,
bin bisher nur auf rapala oder auf Spro BBZ1 eingeschossen!, was sich ja noch ändern könnte.
Würde Sie im Bereich Duisburg am Rhein und an Vereinsgewässern gerne testen wetter und witterung sind egal,desweiteren ermöglichen sich Grossforellen-Teich(e) wo es besonders grosse Welse und Forellen gibt, wobei Sich der Haupttest auf Rhein und  SEEN beziehen würde. auf GROSSHECHT-ZANDER-WALLER.

MFG


----------



## Vitali-KS (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne testen und zwar in der Fulda... wieso sollten Jungangler nicht auch mal ihr Glück versuchen um was zu fangen und gleichzeitig etwas zu testen und darüber später berichten ob unerfahre Angler damit auch angeln können oder es zumindestens versuchen sollten!!!


----------



## Der_rheinangler (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,

Ich angle viel mit einjem boot auf einem Altrhein auf Hecht, Rapfen und Barsch. Meistens bin ich am schleppen oder Spinnfischen. Angle aber auch vom Ufer aus am Strom auf Zander und die vorher genannten Fische.

Gruß


----------



## Klippenbarsch (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Moin!
Meine Lieblingsgewässer: Plietenberger See,Hemmelsbäker Kanal, Alte Hunte in Wüsting
Zielfische sind Hecht,Barsch und Zander.
Ich würde mich freuen ....
Al - (Klippenbarsch)


----------



## casse tout (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

da möchte ich mich doch auch mal drum bewerben,meine einsatzgebiete wären garantiert:

rhein(D-F), rhein-rohne kanal(F), canal de huningue(F),
lac de kruth/wildenstein(F), schluchsee(D), murtensee(ch), broje kanal(ch)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

berwebe mich auch....|rolleyes

einsatzgebiet:bbaggersee +elbe

zielfisch: barsch,hecht


gruß
stefan#h


----------



## bayerman (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

servus, 
würd gern versuchen a paar stramme hechte in der naab zu fangen. vielleicht beisst ja auf die geilen dinger mal da zander, den i die ganze zeit vergeblich versuch zu erwischen!

dat mi sakrisch gfrein!!!


----------



## payne (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

hui,
mag auch so einen köder probieren.

fische an vier baggerseen, an denen sonst
keiner angeln darf auf hecht / Barsch.


----------



## worker_one (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich bewerb mich auch mal.

Testgewässer: Baggersee 1m-12m tief klares Wasser, und ein vielbefischter See in einem Park 1m-2m tief, trübes Wasser!


----------



## Discocvw (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Die Elbe und Norwegen würden diese schicken Wobbler zu gesicht bekommen.

P.S. In Norge haben wir mit wobblern tolle Mefo´s gefangen.


----------



## LUKA$ (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für diese Wunderschönen Wobbler, ich würde sie an einigen Vereinsseen, der Lippe und am Möhnesee testen.
Meine Zielfische wären Hecht Zander oder auch Barsche.
Interresant findee ich sie vorallem an einem unserer Vereinseen einzusetzten da dieser zwar Hechte bis zu 1m beinhaltet jedoch sehr selten welche gefangen werden.
Innovativ finde ich vorallem die versschiedenen ösen zum einhaken weche lauftiefe und laufverhalten verändern sollen.


----------



## utkubsch (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

*Peter Biedron Wobbler - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo, ja, Wobbler testen? 
Ich habe genau 6 Wobbler in meiner Kiste, aber so richtig überzeugen konnten meine Wobber mich noch nicht, wahrscheinlich liegt es auch an meinen uralt Blinkern und meinen Spinnern, mit denen fang ich halt. 
Mein Zielfisch ist der Barsch, ein richtiger Hecht und kein Babyhecht wäre mal wieder schön.
Ich bin dieses Jahr noch am Schweriner See und am Neckar unterwegs.
Die Modelle Biedron „The Original" und der Swanky Jack sehen sehr interessant aus.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen diese mal zu testen. 

Viele Grüsse aus BW
Torsten


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich würde die Wobbler auch gern testen. gewässer wären der mittellandkanal bei hannover, weser bei nienburg und minden, elbe bei magdeburg, saalemündungsgebiet, mulde bei dessau und seen in sachsen-anhalt.


----------



## Saag (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

na dann uaf zum Bwerben*wie schreibt man bewerbungen nochmal...mit passbild??*

Einsatzgebiet: Vorallem am Neckar bei Obrigheim und alle diversen Seen um Stuttgart....auch mit Boot!!!

Zielgruppeie lieben Zander,Hechte (täuscht euch nicht,es gibt da nicht wenig) und was sicher auch mit den Teilen geht sind unsere schönen Welschen!!!
In den Seen hauptsächlich auf Hecht!!!


----------



## Leftie (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo ***willauchwobblertesten***

Würde sie im Rhein in und um Bonn bis RLP und an all den schönen >Seen im Westerwald und Eifel testen. Scheinen ja schon ein Burner zu sein die Teil. Jedenfalls super durchdacht !!!!

Greetzzzzzzzzz
Leftie


----------



## B2H2 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich möchte die auch gerne Testen. Da aber mein Taschengeld nicht reicht wäre das hier die beste Chance für mich die Wobs zu testen.
Ich angle meist an Baggerseen in Erfurt.


----------



## marley (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Genug Möglichkeiten für mich die Köder zutesten gäbe es! 

Ich würde damit hier den Räubern im Rhein,Sieg,Lipplarer See,Steinbachtalsperre und diversen kleineren Gewässern nachstellen!

Noch dieses Jahr und beginnt die Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander werden Großbarsch,Döbel und  Wels gejagt!

Kennen tu ich das Gerät noch nicht aber offen für neues ist man gerade als Spinnangler doch immer!


----------



## Jschleusi (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für diese Testaktion.

Ich interessier mich seit Ende des Sommers immer mehr für das Raubfischangeln mit Wobblern und möchte daher die neuen Modelle kennenlernen. Auf den ersten Blick machen sie ja schonmal einen guten Eindruck.

Fischen werde ich damit in einigen Baggerseen der Umgebung sowie in Oker und Mittellandkanal sooft es die Zeit zulässt. Zielfische werden sein Hecht, Barsch und Zander.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich habe das gefühl das ist wieder so eine aktion wie bei den anderen raubfischködern!!!!cu


----------



## pöp (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

hallo, hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für diese Wobbler

Einsatzgebiet: Wertach, und sonst ganz Schwaben und Allgäu

würde sogut wie jedes Wochenende fischen gehen, und versuchen einige Hechte damit zu überlisten

MfG​


----------



## KillerPueppi (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

würde die Wobbler ab mitte November in NRW (Kanäle, Stadthjafen Dortmund, evtl. Ternscher, Lohheide und Reitwegsee) testen. Hauptsächlich Spinnfischen vom Ufer, evtl. auch Schleppen vom Boot.


----------



## Captainsparky (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo Anglerboard #h

bewerbe mich hier sofort um die Wobbler,

Zielfisch:
Hecht, Zander, Forelle und Barsch 

Zielgewässer:
Flüssen Deutschland - Lahn (Diez), Rhein (Koblenz- Bonn) und Wied.
Flüssen Ausland - Witham, Nene und Gipping (Alle England).
Seen - Steinbachtalsperre & Rursee (Eifel), Westerwälder Seenplatte und ein paar Stauseen in Ost England.

dabei sollte sehr viel erfahrung dazu kommen! #6


----------



## GALLA (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo, würde die Wobbler an Mosesl,Obermosel,Sauer,Our und an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte Testen!!!!

MFG
 und PETRI HEIL

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## ZanderKalle (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hi,
Ich würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen weil ich schon sehr viel Erfahrung habe mit Wobblern kann ich euch bestimmt weiter helfen.Meine Zielfische sind alle Raubfische und fange auch regelmäßig welche gehe ca 2-3 mal pro Woche Angeln meine Gewässer sind der RHK, Rhein, und die Iyssel in Holland.Ich bin viel unterwegs und beangel auch andere Gewässer in DE und NL

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle|wavey:


----------



## Fischer86 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
wurde sehr sehr gerne diese Wobbler testen. Bin zwar noch nicht so lange Angler, aber bin ca 3 mal die Woche beim Anglen und es macht immer mehr spaß. Bis jetzt konnte mich noch kein Wobbler richtig überzeugen, desahlb würde ich diese sofort ausprobieren. Ich angle im Kreis Ravensburg an verschiedenen Seen. Meine Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle und Wels.

Gruß an alle und Petri Heil


----------



## Frosty222 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo  ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls als Tester und  würde mich freuen, die Wobbler auszuprobieren. 

Ich Angele an der Weser in Vlotho  Auf Zander Hecht Barsch


----------



## Eurobaer (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen. Als "Neueinsteiger" habe ich zwar noch nicht viel Ahnung / Erfahrung, aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. :vik:

Da ich in Köln zu Hause bin, wird das Einsatzgebiet der Wobbler natürlich im Rhein sein. Ich hoffe auf Zander und und Hecht.

Bis dahin......


----------



## andreas1976 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne testen wollen....
Vielleicht fange ich dann endlich mal einen ordentlichen Fisch in B/BRB...


----------



## Raver@re (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

HI ich möchte mich hiermit auch zum esten der wobbler bewerben.ich werde die Wobbler im Rhein-Herne-Kanal auf Zander Barsch und Rapfen testen.
In der Lippe auf Hecht und Barsch
Dann Habe ich den Biggesee auch noch zum testen dort geht es auf Hecht Zander und Barsch.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen diese Wobbler auf ihre Fängigkeit und Wurfeigenschaften und alles was noch dazugehört testen zu können.


----------



## Gufi Angler (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hi ich würde diese wobller liebend gerne testen da ich leidenschaftlicher jugendlicher spinnfischer bin hab dafür wahrscheinlich auch das speziele gerät. Ich werde überwiegend den ESK damit abfischen dan noch vereins gewässer an die 5ha an dennen ich genau weis wo hot spods sind und am fluss auch einige hot spots


----------



## k1ng (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

100 erste Bewerbung heute *gg*
Da ich in Mannheim wohne, habe ich zugriff auf fast alle guten Raubfisch Gewässer. Rhein, Neckar und diverse Seen machen es einzigartig. Ich würde liebend gerne die Wobbler testen unzwa in meinem Hausgewässer, der Baggersee. 
Hatte bis jetzt immer Rapala, Fox und Illex, doch diese Form von dir ist was ganz neues.
Ich wäre bereit die Wobbler auf Herz und Niere zu testen um Optimale Ergebnisse zu bekommen.

MfG

Stefan Gericke


----------



## Zakspeed (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Würde auch gerne so einen Wobbler mal ausprobieren, mal sehen ob er wirklich auf Zander und Barsch so gut funktioniert.
Da ich bei uns in der Elbe schon andere Wobbler ausprobiert habe bin ich auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## andrmuel (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo liebe Boardies,

Wobbler gewinne ich immer gern ;-)
Ich angle an Rhein, Neckar und dem Baggersee St.Leon-Rot auf Hechte und Barsche. Mit Zandern hatte ich bisher nicht so viel Glueck, wahrscheinlich weil ich fuer den Ernstfall immer Stahl vorgeschaltet habe.

Viele liebe Gruesse,

Andreas


----------



## Trish (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Die Wobbler hätte ich auch gern mal zum Test, um damit den Zandern im NOK auf die Schuppen zu rücken.

Viele Grüsse
Trish.


----------



## Kaljan (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

ich würde sehr gerne die wobbler in unseren teichen, seen und "flüssen" testen und diese wobbler auf ihre eigenschaften testen und ob diese für flache bereiche gut geeignet sind, ob es auch mit der "selbstauswahl" der tauchtiefe an unseren flachen teichen klappt , weil ich bis jetzt noch keinen perfekten wobbler gefunden habe. 
Und ich würde auch gerne mal den ein oder anderen kapitalen barsch laden und ich hoffe, dass ich das mit den wobblern entlich schaffe, falls ich die gewinne . |evil:

MfG Kaljan |wavey:


----------



## Saibling (1. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo 

Ich würde die Wobbler in unseren Gebirgsseen und Gebrigsflüssen gerne testen! 

Hab schon viel über die Wunderwobbler gelesen, die Gewässer bei uns in den Bergen wären mal neues Terrain!

Zielfische: Hecht, See-Regenbogen-Bach-Forelle, Saibling, Barsche, leider keine Zander bei uns hier!

Bin immer für neue Wobbler zu haben! 

Grüße aus den Bergen

Der Saibling


----------



## APierkes (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
Wo: Mosel ; Sieg ; Bigge
Wann: Immer wenn es Raubfisch gibt
Räuber: Hecht; Barsch; Zander

 Gruß 
API


----------



## Felix68 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hallo,
ich habe die Teile bereits getestet. Was nützt einem ein vom Preis günstiger Wobbler wenn er läuft wie ein Sack Nüsse ???

Zur Theorie von Herrn Biedron: ich halte es eher für wahrscheinlich das ein kranker Beutefisch seine letzten Kraftreserven sammelt und daher hektisch umherschwimmt. Dies wird meiner Meinung nach dann durch ruhigere Phasen unterbrochen (dann kommen meistens die Bisse).

Mit anderen Worten: ich brauch die Teile nicht und bleibe bei den etwas teureren die wirklich laufen und besser fangen. Da habe ich lieber eine Farbe weniger.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Hier die Tester die für den Monat Okotber ausgelost wurden:
NorbertF 
slowhand 
---TollerHecht---
pebe
fraibeuter 

Die sollen mir per Mail ihre Adresse schicken, damit sie die Wobbler bekommen können.

Und dürfen jetzt natürlich nicht mehr teilnehmen!

Alle anderen können sich für den November hier bewerben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112991


----------



## Jens0883 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*

Ihr könnt mich davon überzeugen, dass die Wobbler nicht wie oben beschrieben laufen, sonder ihre Berechtigung haben. Ich fische sehr gerne Wobbler an meinem Hausgewässer( Baggersee, 6 ha, -4m tief, Besatz: Hecht, Zander barsch uvm.) und mehreren Bächen und Flüssen. Da ich, als Student, nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung habe (dafür aber Zeit ;-) ), wäre es feiner Zug von euch mir die Wobbler zu vermachen.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion*



> Alle anderen können sich für den November hier bewerben:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112991


Schliess ich das besser mal, bevors im falschen Thread weiter läuft )


----------

